# yellow hm cello tail x yellow grizzled hm fm



## titolatino1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

this is my breeding season next year watch out for me there offspring are being showed and I don't usually do hm any advise I would love
I got rain forcasted the next four days that tell me to get it in yo

yellow grizzled hm fm 














male yellow cello hm hellious


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

This is a nice looking pair.
Did you manage to get a spawn?


----------



## titolatino1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

not 1 I used 3 different fms and nothing from him


----------

